# Black Sting Ray



## phantom (Feb 11, 2017)

The original red paint on this 79 3 speed  was too far gone, as was the seat,  so I figured: what the heck black always looks good, i'm not a purist.


----------



## Scribble (May 31, 2017)

Sweetness !


----------



## sludgeguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice, looks great. Black with white always a classy look.


----------

